# RS23 runs hot on Husky



## husky46cc (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought a Stihl RS23 chain to run on my Husky 445. A Husky/Stihl dealer sold it to me. It runs a lot hotter than the Husky chain (Oregon) when I bury the bar in oak. Not just a little hotter, a LOT hotter. Anybody else experience this? BTW- it's .325 .050 72 on a 18 stock Husky bar. I don't think it's oiling nearly as well. I'm guessing I'd be better off w/ an Oregon full chisel, which I can order from ammick's, seeing as how it's not too far away.

Also btw- A Husky phone rep told me all their saws, up to the 385, are assembled in Orangeburg, SC from Swedish made parts. This puzzled me, in light of the many comments I've read on this site.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## The Lorax (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you sure the gauge is correct and that the chain isn't .063 running in a worn .058 groove, or .058 in a .050? 
I don't believe everything I see, it could be that the dealer had the chain in a wrong box.
Is the bar groove clean? How about the sprocket, does it run free?
I would go back over all parts of the drivetrain and check to make sure they are all running free.
Then if the problem persists try the alternative.
but it could be something simple like blocked oil pickup.


----------



## synness4 (Dec 22, 2008)

must be a fluke , how tight you running it? can you spin it by hand ? did you clean out oiler holes on bar and saw clean it up good do you have any way to mesure the driver links to comepare to your old one? .50 vs. . 58 ect. are your bar rails clean or pinched? or heck take it in to your dealer . good luck hope i didn' t overloade you.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Dec 22, 2008)

husky46cc said:


> Also btw- A Husky phone rep told me all their saws, up to the 385, are assembled in Orangeburg, SC from Swedish made parts. This puzzled me, in light of the many comments I've read on this site.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



*That is total BS and the rep that told you that doesn't know (their ass from a hole in the ground).*

*And you can take that to the BANK.*

:bang:


----------

